
Ask HN: Best informal introduction to Economics? - aalhour
Hi everyone,<p>I would like to study Economics out of curiosity and for the sake of my own education. I am not planning on becoming an expert.<p>Can you recommend any informal resources to study Economics? I&#x27;ve heard about books such as &quot;Naked Economics&quot; and &quot;Economics for the Common Good&quot; but I don&#x27;t know how good&#x2F;bad are they. The resources don&#x27;t have to be books.<p>The questions are on my mind at the moment are: How does a country&#x27;s economic system work? How do markets function? How do systems like Capitalism and Socialism function?
======
dmfdmf
Henry Hazlitt's Economics in One Lesson is a good place to start.

[https://www.amazon.com/Economics-One-Lesson-Shortest-
Underst...](https://www.amazon.com/Economics-One-Lesson-Shortest-
Understand/dp/0517548232)

